# Open Source CMS



## Stella99 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have question related to web hosting

I have website that already host and can be access by public user.


However, I was told to migrate website into CMS. How do I go for it ?
Do I need to redesign ?

Is there any free open source website for CMS ?

Thanks


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, you would need to redesign the site to run inside a CMS, and yes there are many open source CMS platforms available: Drupal, Joomla, WordPress, concrete, CMSMS, and dozens more.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems


----------

